# Chaos Sorcerers



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

A few sorcerers I have converted and even painted a few.

Termie Sorcerer:









Sorcerer with Jump Pack:









Slaaneshi Sorcerer 'Mr Tentacles Jr'









Ahriman and Rubric Retinue:









Sorcerer with Familiars and Jump Pack 'Papa Tentacles'









Herald of Tzeentch, essentially a metal Flamer and a metal Horror greenstuffed together:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Slaaneshi Sorcerer looks really good.

The only model that does not work for me is the disc. It looks like two flying bases stuck together instead of a reshaped daemon. I suggest adding some detailing and a trim around the edge to hide the seam.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Another one fresh off the bench - Burning Brand of Skalathrax and Disc if Tzeentch:









And another









Nearly finished this one:









Thanks for the rep and comments Dave - I may try a bit of Greenstuffing to make some form of leering face for the Flying bases


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The mace fist looks integrated into the model. however it does not look sorcerous to me; as an obsessive reader I need more fine manipulators not fewer and I assume sorcerers would be the same.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

The mace is just the one off the mutation sprue - I do agree however I think he looks more like a Lord at the moment


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

9 Sorcs? Yikes, I'd hate to have to face that in an Apocalypse match.

You've given me a few ideas, I'll admit to that much.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

It's more for fun than anything - I did run a Thousand Sons Warcoven (albeit a bit more purple) in an Apocolypse at GW Coventry on Saturday, 11 men came to a total of 999 points. Needless to say my team lost horribly, but all those Phycic powers in one army did make the opposing team poo themselves!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Got another order through today - Yaay!









I had a bad experience when buying finecast when my Ahriman arrived as his staff was all crapped up, but I have to admit that this new model is very good. I love the details on it, the extra exhausts on the backpack and the book on his belt are all lovely little details i look forward to painting.

I have also started painting Tentacles Jr (pics when he's finished).

I have yet to change the sorcerer riding a screamer as I need to order some more conversion bits for another mace to try out.

Thanks for your feedback Dave,
Daking


----------

